# NEW BUCK!!!!!!! AND HES A MERLE!!!



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

I went to the cities this weekend and picked up an agouti merle buck from the pet store that I got my last blue merles from. So excited to breed to him, I had an incident with my last merle line. The cat broke into my cage and ate two blue merle bucks, released one brindle merle (absolutely stunning) which the dog got later, and released another agouti merle which I found under the bed mutilated. GRRRRRRRR. I won't let that happen again, I love merles soooooo much.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice to hear you found a color you like again.  Can't wait for pics.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

look forward to the pictures.My dog ate one of my pregnant brindles today :evil:


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Doesn't that just infuriate you!!!!!! I had the most beautiful brindle merle that my dog ate I was just livid.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes it does,I wanted to wrench it from his jaws but knew it would be futile.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

And my favorite blue merle Brolin (named after my husband Josh Brolin lol), got out one day and I am convinced that he caught a flight to Hong Kong cus I never saw him again. I miss him so much.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150769256082692&l=3b1a631f5d


----------

